# Jennifer Lopez...pregnant?



## aziajs (Sep 27, 2007)

So, I'm sure some of you have heard the rumor and seen the pictures.  She and Marc have denied that she is pregnant but I think they're just trying to keep it under wraps.  What do you think?


----------



## macface (Sep 27, 2007)

She does look pregnat.she wears pregnat clothes all the time lately.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 27, 2007)

oh, totally under wraps!

i don't know why, except for privacy or being superstitious. 

i'm not inclined to think a large number of people hate j-lo.

i for one, am excited and hopeful once again that a hollywood couple will prove me wrong and stay together. i know the avg divorce rate is 51%, but it seems like hollywood's is 90%. yes, i care deeply about the stars' love lives. lol


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_She does look pregnat.she wears pregnat clothes all the time lately._

 
i feel like she's wearing the olsen's clothes lately. i swear theyre always wearing baggy hobo crazy stuff and empire waists but no one says theyre prego.

i think next theyre gonna say that kanye west or george bush is pregnant. everyones damn pregnant.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_i feel like she's wearing the olsen's clothes lately. i swear theyre always wearing baggy hobo crazy stuff and empire waists but no one says theyre prego.

i think next theyre gonna say that kanye west or george bush is pregnant. everyones damn pregnant._

 
oh pshaw. _everyone _knows the olsen's are too underweight to still have a menstrual cycle

lol


----------



## aziajs (Sep 27, 2007)

Here are some pics!











Here's the thing with Jennifer: She has a visible bump when her stomach is famously very flat.  Her face is filling out.  Her arms are getting bigger and she is wearing all of these baggy clothes all of a sudden.  She's not someone whose weight has really fluctutated in the past.  She stays pretty lean so all the signs are there.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know, but I have noticed she doesn't wear as revealing clothes with this new hubby.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 27, 2007)

She looks pregnant in the first picture huh? Do you see a baby bump?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, I see it now.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 27, 2007)

she could be. It kinda looks like it, but its hard to tell for sure. It's not a bad thing to say someone might be pregnant--hell, I think pregnancy is great! Most of the people who are pregnant at this time aren't trainwrecks. JLo and Marc Anthony have been married for quite some time...so what if they're going to have a baby? Thats what married couples are supposed to do. As for them keeping it private, I can't blame them, because Hollywood is crazy.

Nicole Richie is pregnant, by her boyfriend, and they seem happy. Christina Aguilera is pregnant, by her boyfriend/husband, and they seem happy. LoL celebrities _do _get pregnant. I just hate when people act like its a bad thing when the media/fans want to know if a celebrity is pregnant. Most people on this thread are just curious, and I don't blame them.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 27, 2007)

I think she looks preggers!


----------



## belldandy13 (Sep 28, 2007)

i think she looks pregnant too!  and i don't blame her for keeping it under wraps if she is...that would only draw more attention to her possibly endangering her life and her unborn baby's by the paparrazi alone!  (how the heck do u spell paparrazi? lol)

also, she may still be in the "danger zone" during the 1st trimester of pregnancy.  my doc advised me not to announce my pregnancy until after 10-12 weeks cuz it's pretty common to have complications during that time.

well if she is pregnant she still looks gorgeous as hell.  good for her.


----------



## juli (Sep 28, 2007)

Didn't Marc Anthony said in a interview (forget which mag. it was) that she isn't pregnant?  I read a blurb on yahoo somewhere J.Lo confirming she isn't pregnant and getting ready for her whatever that is suppose to be going on now. (ablum release or concert?? I don't keep up with her ish so I am not sure about her music)  Recent pics didn't seem to show that she is pregnant. I know few that was in OK seem to make people think that she is pregnant.


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 28, 2007)

i don't necessarily think the clothes above make her look pregnant if that was her style, but since she's normally in tighter-fitting stuff, i definitely think she is. she was just at the puerto rican parade (or some event in ny, i can't remember what exactly it was) and wearing this oversized thing as well, tons of layers so you can't tell if she is or not. if i had to guess i would think she is since she's always wearing that kind of stuff nowadays. who knows? but good for her, i love j. lo!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarieLisa_Smile* 

 
_





She looks pregnant in the first picture huh? Do you see a baby bump? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

First pic: Monster In Law is not a super recent movie, so if she was pregnant here then her child would have been born already, so this proves that every now and then she has a bump and is not pregnant just because she has one.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 28, 2007)

i deffo think so


----------



## wolfsong (Sep 29, 2007)

Shes 3 months - im sure they've confirmed it as i remember reading/hearing something of the sort.

Good for her, its no secret that she's wanted this for ages - though im not a J Lo fan. Her voice bugs me the majority of the time.


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 18, 2007)

She is definitely pregnant.  Just like Christina is definitely pregnant.  I think it's silly that they deny it when it's completely obvious, but then again, they want to keep their privacy.  I don't blame them.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 18, 2007)

Is it just me or does she refuse to wear a bra?


----------



## KAIA (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/ga...lopez-picture/

How about this pic???


----------

